# Cracked Molar - What are the best options in your opinion?



## Tamara Whittaker (Apr 3, 2013)

So we went into the Vet last night and my 16 month old Mal has cracked her Molar (the largest one), he said the root is exposed but it is very recent. It has happened within the past couple weeks and doesn't seem to be bugging her. We actually went to the vet for something else but luckily I have a very thorough vet. I read the other thread about the broken off canine and there were a ton of opiions. 

I am awaiting a call from the dental specialist in our area but obviously I am worried about the impact on her Bitework. I have no idea how she managed it. She's not a destructive dog, nonetheless, it happened. From what my vet said the options are to remove it or crown it? 

I understand that there is a huge price difference but she is my patrol dog and I think I just need to do what's best for her. She is a very small female, she hits fast but due to her size not overly hard. All of her other teeth are intact. My thought are that her deep bites use that molar and it could effect her bitework but I'm new to protection training so I thought I would ask a for advice. 

I will update once I see the specialist as well but I would love to hear the pros and cons from those who have dealt with this before so I go in knowing a bit about it.

Thanks,
Tamara


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Tamara Whittaker said:


> So we went into the Vet last night and my 16 month old Mal has cracked her Molar (the largest one), he said the root is exposed but it is very recent. It has happened within the past couple weeks and doesn't seem to be bugging her. We actually went to the vet for something else but luckily I have a very thorough vet. I read the other thread about the broken off canine and there were a ton of opiions.
> 
> I am awaiting a call from the dental specialist in our area but obviously I am worried about the impact on her Bitework. I have no idea how she managed it. She's not a destructive dog, nonetheless, it happened. From what my vet said the options are to remove it or crown it?
> 
> ...


I would crown it... removed/broken canine isn't gonna mess with the grip all that much, but I'd think a missing molar would really be detrimental to bitework. I'd make sure the crown extends to just slightly below the gumline so it helps prevent the edge of the crown, should it not conform perfectly with the tooth, from getting caught on anything.


----------



## Tamara Whittaker (Apr 3, 2013)

That was my thought as well since it is a huge molar. I just heard back and the Dental Specialist in my area can't get her in until June 3rd. I've been put on the Cancellation list so I'll be crossing my fingers for a sooner date.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Tamara Whittaker said:


> That was my thought as well since it is a huge molar. I just heard back and the Dental Specialist in my area can't get her in until June 3rd. I've been put on the Cancellation list so I'll be crossing my fingers for a sooner date.


Bit of a drive/flight for you, but have had great work with Dr Queck in Charlotte, NC. She's done many, many police/military k9s, is either the president or just now board member on the US Veterinary dentistry organization and understands the details of working dogs.


----------

